# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF مساعدة :  من الأفضل ؟ الجديد أم القديم

## marocgsm

أريد شراء بوكس الأدفانس و احترت في الاختيار فهل يمكنكم مساعدتي ؟   1-    2 -      فمن الأفضل  ؟ و لماذا ؟
و شكرا لكم

----------


## tikourine

*القديم*

----------


## 4ever

*الجديد فيه كابل داتا V8 عكس الأخر مربوط به من الداخل و صغير زائد ان الجديد مفعل عليه خاصية النيتورك ... بعكس القديم*

----------

